# 1st Appointment at CRGH on Friday 19th November



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm another newbie. Never thought I'd ever be going for IVF consultations however at 42 it appears that I have left it a little late for Mother Natures liking. 
We have chosen CRGH based on their success rates, and the fact that our initial contact with them was a pleasant experience. They were attentive, friendly and ready to answer questions over the phone, and this was just the administrators. I am very much looking forward to meeting our consultant Dr Wael Saab. He looks like a nice guy from his pictures   and I have read only good reviews about him.
Neither of us have children , although I had a M/C at 7 weeks 26/04/09. I had been trying for 10 years !  The positive to this is that at least I know i can get pregnant, however I am not prepared to suffer the stress that comes with being treated on the NHS. This is why we have decided to go private with what is said to be the UK's No1 clinic.  
I was treated on the NHS for my last pregnancy and subsequent M/C and the thought of using the NHS again fills me with dread. They do not pay enough attention or run enough blood tests in high risk (older mums) early pregnancy.  If you are an older mother using the NHS, kick up a fuss and demand the tests. Don't let them neglect you.
I've been reading the forums for a few weeks and now that we have our appointment booked I feel like this might be the place to get some support and advice, and of course make a few new friends.
Good Luck to everyone. xx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Kaybee

Welcome to FF - I'm sorry to read about your m/c   and your experience with the nhs   

On a much more positive note - just wanted to say you've picked a great clinic - and yes Dr Saab is really lovely!  As you know, they also do have v good stats - see my pic for one of their little miracles    .  Do come and join us on the CRGH thread, all the ladies on there are very friendly and helpful.  You can find us under the London Board - I expect a mod will be along shortly with all relevant links for you   

Good luck!!

Love dolphin xx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Dolphin, 

Thanks for the reply and encouragement. I'm glad you think Dr Saab is a good guy. I wish it was this Friday and not next to go and see him - I am getting so impatient the nearer it gets.

I have joined in on the CRGH thread so will be updating there after my appointment.  I thought I knew quite a bit about IVF and assisted reproduction until I came onto this website ! It's a minefield isn't it... 

I noticed that you are located in Hampshire, that's where my DP lives & works and where I'll be moving to soon!  

When are you next going to CRGH? Do you have a fixed appointment for December already?

KayBee.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

I'm sorry for the delay in welcoming you to the site 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

Chatter thread for the CRGH ladies ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247247.0

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

